# Good old fashioned Cars and trucks



## Irishslave (Jun 20, 2010)

How far back do I have to go to get away from these ECM, PCM computer controlled...over sensored....over wired pieces of chit?.....too many malfunctions........too much guess work.......and just too damn delicate.........the newer they are......the worse they are......and once they are out of warranty.........forget it 

There was nothing wrong with the simplistic old automotive engineering...until the damn green movement came along and decided we needed better fuel economy.......bullchit.....I want something that runs and is easy to maintain without an oscilloscope and an MIT degree 

GM started the with analog computers in 1975.....hey GM try getting your instrument clusters to work right first....you never could do that 


So does any one know what I can start looking at 83 and back 81 and back?


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

Personally I like current vehicles. Comparatively fast, powerful, comfortable, safe, long lasting. There's a lot more cars on the road now compared to when we had all the smog problems.


----------



## Irishslave (Jun 20, 2010)

How about this: 

http://blog.motorists.org/will-old-cars-eventually-be-banned/


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

GM trucks, 86 and older. Ford 85 and older. Cars, no clue.


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

Irishslave said:


> How about this:
> 
> http://blog.motorists.org/will-old-cars-eventually-be-banned/


That would be a bummer.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

For cars, 1969 would be the last year. A few emission controls, but not much. 

Tom


----------



## Irishslave (Jun 20, 2010)

tjbnwi said:


> For cars, 1969 would be the last year. A few emission controls, but not much.
> 
> Tom


Yeah 1969 was a good year for cars......Buick and Olds had those big 455 rocket motors.....bulletproof.....they still had em in 1970 and a little beyond....but due to gov mandates they had to knock the horsepower way down......I was only 12 years old .......so I missed it .....but later in the 70's I had a 69 olds Tornado......you couldn't hurt that thing.....one of the best road cars ever made


----------



## Irishslave (Jun 20, 2010)

Anybody notice since about 1992 pickups each year looked more and more like a ridin bosses truck than a working mans truck.....In 2014 they are equipped like an office....but don't spill your coffee


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

I'd love to have a 69-72, short bed, Fleetside, Chevy P/U, 4x4, old fashioned 4 spd, transfer case with a SHIFT LEVER, LOCKING HUBS and a carburetor...:thumbsup:

83 Chevy had no computer BS as I recall.

I had a 67 Camaro Convertible that was a blast....

Other than some go fast German sports cars don't know much about cars....


----------



## Irishslave (Jun 20, 2010)

griz said:


> I'd love to have a 69-72, short bed, Fleetside, Chevy P/U, 4x4, old fashioned 4 spd, transfer case with a SHIFT LEVER, LOCKING HUBS and a carburetor...:thumbsup:
> 
> 83 Chevy had no computer BS as I recall.
> 
> ...


How would you do that in calif griz? Do they have emission exemptions on classics?


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Irishslave said:


> How would you do that in calif griz? Do they have emission exemptions on classics?



I believe that if a vehicle is 25 years or older it is exempt from smog regs.


----------



## Irishslave (Jun 20, 2010)

When it comes to cars Oldsmobile is my favorite....59 and back......now those were phuckin cars not this throw away chit today.....40 years from now you think anyone is going to restore an Alero?


----------



## Irishslave (Jun 20, 2010)




----------



## Irishslave (Jun 20, 2010)




----------



## Irishslave (Jun 20, 2010)




----------



## Irishslave (Jun 20, 2010)




----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Do you have one of those beauties?


----------



## Irishslave (Jun 20, 2010)

I just can't stop.....come on guys.....post some classics


----------



## Irishslave (Jun 20, 2010)

griz said:


> Do you have one of those beauties?


I wish......I'm workin on it......my neighbor has had a dozen classics in the last 5 years........always horse tradin....and tradin up.....had a 49 ford and a 36 I thing Dodge.....made me drool....beautiful car.....kept it about 2 months drove up to Iowa.....cashed out....and started all over again


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

I can just imagine the commentators at Barrett-Jackson about 20 years from now...:whistling

You should see this beautiful 2001 Kia...just gorgeous..:laughing::laughing:

or hey check out that 2003 Focus, someone put a lot of time in that beauty...:laughing::thumbup:


----------



## Irishslave (Jun 20, 2010)

griz said:


> I can just imagine the commentators at Barrett-Jackson about 20 years from now...:whistling
> 
> You should see this beautiful 2001 Kia...just gorgeous..:laughing::laughing:
> 
> or hey check out that 2003 Focus, someone put a lot of time in that beauty...:laughing::thumbup:


You know it makes me sad what they have done to automobiles......At one time in America it really represented freedom.....you know route 66 and all......Somebody said the day they took the lead out....it was over


----------



## Irishslave (Jun 20, 2010)




----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Irishslave said:


> You know it makes me sad what they have done to automobiles......At one time in America it really represented freedom.....you know route 66 and all......Somebody said the day they took the lead out....it was over


also adding all the dam plastic....

And just what exactly was wrong with carburetors????


----------



## Irishslave (Jun 20, 2010)

griz said:


> also adding all the dam plastic....
> 
> And just what exactly was wrong with carburetors????


Know somethin funny?.....where I live you have to take a divided highway into town.......at least once a week parts of peoples cars fly off....one morning I was driving to work the guy in front of me had a blow out and it tore the whole plastic rear bumper off his car.....almost bit it.....then the other day a whole front clip dropped off a car going the other way......and when one of these tractor trailer clips them?......there's nothing left....literally nothing


----------



## Frank Castle (Dec 27, 2011)

I love old cars.
I always thought those big old "tanks" would keep you safe. I was surprised at the outcome of this test.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mJ5PcWziXT0

Something to be said for the safety of newer cars.

Still, I think I'd give a testicle for a 67' Firebird. As long as I'm dreaming, make it a big block rag top.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

griz said:


> I'd love to have a 69-72, short bed, Fleetside, Chevy P/U, 4x4, old fashioned 4 spd, transfer case with a SHIFT LEVER, LOCKING HUBS and a carburetor...:thumbsup: 83 Chevy had no computer BS as I recall. I had a 67 Camaro Convertible that was a blast.... Other than some go fast German sports cars don't know much about cars....












She's for sale


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)




----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I will stick with this.


----------



## jb4211 (Jul 13, 2010)

I really miss older cars with carburetors. They were so easy to diagnose. If it wouldn't start it was either fuel, air or an electrical issue - all three were easy to figure out and correct.


----------



## oldfrt (Oct 10, 2007)

Saw this recently on Ebay,sold for under $7000.1978 Caddy,Now thats a Crew Cab.Try picturing it with ladder racks and tool boxes,and your good to go.


----------



## oldfrt (Oct 10, 2007)

jb4211 said:


> I really miss older cars with carburetors. They were so easy to diagnose. If it wouldn't start it was either fuel, air or an electrical issue - all three were easy to figure out and correct.


 Went into an automotive store recently to get a dwell meter to set the points on my old car,and the salesperson didn't know what it was.


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

jb4211 said:


> I really miss older cars with carburetors. They were so easy to diagnose. If it wouldn't start it was either fuel, air or an electrical issue - all three were easy to figure out and correct.


And if they had compression they would run. :thumbsup:


----------



## jb4211 (Jul 13, 2010)

oldfrt said:


> Went into an automotive store recently to get a dwell meter to set the points on my old car,and the salesperson didn't know what it was.


He must've been pretty young. lol
Sad


----------



## Easy Gibson (Dec 3, 2010)

After being incredibly frustrated with a number of impossible to diagnose electrical issues with my Jeep, I downgraded(upgraded?) to this and have been delighted ever since. Nothing goes wrong, because there's like 9 moving parts in the thing. Van doesn't care if I'm not wearing my seatbelt. Doesn't care if I leave my headlights on. Door ajar? Who knows? Who cares? I don't. Van doesn't.

Life is good in the '89.


----------



## tedanderson (May 19, 2010)

This was indeed my favorite car of all time. Mine had Cragars instead of the factory wheels in this photo. No matter what, it would never stop running. Most times I could simply hose it off, wipe it down, and it would look nearly showroom new.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

tedanderson said:


> This was indeed my favorite car of all time. Mine had Cragars instead of the factory wheels in this photo. No matter what, it would never stop running. Most times I could simply hose it off, wipe it down, and it would look nearly showroom new.


My first car was a lime green Pinto wagon.


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

This was my very first car...1973 Pontiac Ventura. In fact, the one shown could be the same one I owned...identical.
I graduated high school in '73 and bought this used from a Cadillac dealership. The guy traded it in on a '72 Caddie. It had 20K on it.
350 HP...factory mags, automatic, etc. I started working there the day after I bought it.
We had shop night every Wednesday night and everyone could work on their cars. "The boys" took mine and made it go very fast...very fast. All I had to do was write the checks.
Yup...my first ride. It was sweet.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Robie said:


> This was my very first car...1973 Pontiac Ventura. In fact, the one shown could be the same one I owned...identical.
> I graduated high school in '73 and bought this used from a Cadillac dealership. The guy traded it in on a '72 Caddie. It had 20K on it.
> 350 HP...factory mags, automatic, etc. I started working there the day after I bought it.
> We had shop night every Wednesday night and everyone could work on their cars. "The boys" took mine and made it go very fast...very fast. All I had to do was write the checks.
> Yup...my first ride. It was sweet.


That's cool my father gave me a 1973 cadillac Coupe De Ville when I was 18. It was exactly like this. Same color and everything


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

Californiadecks said:


> That's cool my father gave me a 1973 cadillac Coupe De Ville when I was 18. It was exactly like this. Same color and everything


Yup...I remember them well. I washed a whole bunch of them...detailed a whole bunch of them...changed oil in a whole bunch of them...changed tires in a whole bunch of them and ended up ...selling a whole bunch of used ones.

Wasn't exactly my favorite color though....:laughing:


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

18 with a Joe Dirt hair cut and '73 Caddie...you were pimpin' back then.


----------



## App-ironworks (Sep 9, 2009)

oldfrt said:


> Went into an automotive store recently to get a dwell meter to set the points on my old car,and the salesperson didn't know what it was.



I wonder what they would have said if you asked for this circa 1955 piece of test equipment?

"Anal-o what?!!! :confused1: I think you're in the wrong place buddy!":laughing:

















Still works like a charm, too, as soon as the vacuum tubes warm up.

My dwell meter (not pictured) is a lot newer, IIRC it's a late 70's model.


----------



## B.D.R. (May 22, 2007)

If I had a bucket of money with no purpose, I would like one of these


----------



## B.D.R. (May 22, 2007)

I had this one in silver many years ago. 
It was stolen and smashed up. 
I didn't have the money to fix it. 
I loved that car. 
394 high compression


----------



## Easy Gibson (Dec 3, 2010)

App-ironworks said:


> I wonder what they would have said if you asked for this circa 1955 piece of test equipment?
> 
> "Anal-o what?!!! :confused1: I think you're in the wrong place buddy!":laughing:
> 
> ...


I can't imagine living in a time where a group of men could get together and earnestly agree that Anal-O-Scope was a great name for an automotive tool. 
Were they all in on the joke, or were things really so Beaver Cleaver that it never crossed their minds?


----------



## blackbear (Feb 29, 2008)

She's as basic as it gets. 1954


----------



## Easy Gibson (Dec 3, 2010)

I love the IH round headlights. If I had a farm, I would definitely add a Scout to my fleet.


----------



## blackbear (Feb 29, 2008)

Me too, took me a while to find her. She's going in for some paint this winter and going to do a steel framed/ wooden bed this spring.


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 10, 2010)

1964 1600 loadstar with the mighty 304 4 sp with 2 speed rear.


----------



## Ohio painter (Dec 4, 2011)

When I was 19 and working on the farm I got many hours behind the wheel in the Binder Loadstar. Great days - love those old trucks.


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

I drive the old ones for just these reasons, this was my most current truck when i first got it. 1990 3+3 srw LB R3500 with a 6.2 N/A diesel, fuel sipper


Then this happened 


So I did this


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

Easy Gibson said:


> I can't imagine living in a time where a group of men could get together and earnestly agree that Anal-O-Scope was a great name for an automotive tool.
> Were they all in on the joke, or were things really so Beaver Cleaver that it never crossed their minds?


Beaver Cleaver.

OTOH, the sitcom F Troop aired in 1965, and they were always dealing with some American natives who continually declared. We're the Fakawi tribe, wherdafakawi...

So only us twiggers were in the dark - not the Hollywood insiders...


----------



## Red Adobe (Jul 26, 2008)

https://sites.google.com/site/nmclassiccars/

My dad collected a few cars and when he retired he was going to work on them.......he found GOLF however and left the cars upto me and my brother to work on. 

The next one into the shop with be the 66 chevy PU, I have an 89 c1500 chassis and 5 speed for it ( will use the original 327 but the 89 5sp OD )


----------



## joe dirt (Nov 29, 2008)

The wifes Lincoln


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

I loved the old trucks, and a few cars too, but in reality, we are spoiled by technology. Unless they get a computer glitch, chances are excellent you will never do any maintenance on a modern vehicle. 

Damn boys, but do you guys remember that vehicles from our past, like the '70's, were virtually worn out by 70,000 miles? It was not uncommon to overhaul an engine once in the life of a vehicle....parts stores sold reman engines....commonly. And if I never have to scrape my knuckles setting points again, it would be 10 years too soon....and why would I want to know how to use a dwell meter, oscilloscope, timing light, or even stuff like a brake spoon for drum brakes (never want to go back to those days), or pilot shaft tools to install manual transmissions....after the clutch goes......


Yes, I miss the beautiful trucks of the past, and I would not take a million dollars for the memories, I would not want to do it again for a million either.

BTW, I still own all of the tools like the special wrenches, dwell and timing lights, 8 channel oscilloscope, the gadget looking wrenches and gizmos of the days gone by...I can't imagine tossing them, might need them someday.


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

Hmm i don't know. My MIL has a 2014 Chrysler whatever replaced the Sebring, and it's been in the dealership for a intermittent rough idle and lose of power. They hook it up to the computer which doesn't throw any codes so they give it back and say there's nothing wrong, then a few weeks later it happens again

I say serves her right for buying a Dodge, but I hear stories like that commonly


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

Keep in mind, my Dodge diesel is getting 19 to 20 mpg now....and it weighs a hefty #9000 or so. 30 years ago, a comparable 3/4 ton would weigh 7000# and get 8 mpg. While I am like some, glitches can drive me mad, the technology makes this possible. 

I bet my first Ford pickup, an F100 short narrow bed with a 351MC and 4 speed would not get 10 mpg. Overhauled it at 72,000 or so miles. Rattled, sloppy suspension, noisy, and we didn't know any better back then. Had an am radio. 

Now, satellite radio, backup camera, lots of gadgets and quiet.....uh huh. Ain't going back.


----------



## Red Adobe (Jul 26, 2008)

the death of many 60s and 70s engines was lack of maintenance not mileage. 

when i was a kid I remember my grampa doing a tune up....... He would start the 70 chev c-10 longhorn up let it get warm, set the choke to fast idle and pour a glass of water slowly into the carb while working the throttle........it would smoke alot. He'd drop the idle and do wd40 for a couple minutes. Then change the oil, filters, and sometimes plugs. That engine had 240,000 miles in 97 when sold still had good comp and oil pressure.

My theory knowing what i do about engines and such is the older lubes had plenty of zinc and were good but left carbon deposits and the build up of carbon is what got the bearings and rings if heat didnt kill them first.


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

One of my longtime customers who is a DJ on a local radio station called me up to do some misc. work on a warehouse he just rented.:blink:

I get there today and asked what he is up to and he just said he needed a new place to consolidate and store his toys. Confused, I walk with him to the back and there is a MINT 1958 Impala. It was so perfect I was first afraid to get near it. Apparently his other toys are stored in various places and he is going to put them all in this warehouse. 

I simply stood there in awe of this car. All the work is in the ceiling to dress up the lighting and get some air circulation going. I know I am going to have nightmares of dropping a rouge coupling off the lift because you know where it will bounce 5 times and land!:sad:

I think I am going to have to do some schedule reorganization to get this job done before the rest of the toys arrive.:laughing:

When you see one of these babies up close you realize what a shame it is that they don't make them like this anymore. Complete works of art.


----------



## kiteman (Apr 18, 2012)

Red Adobe said:


> the death of many 60s and 70s engines was lack of maintenance not mileage. when i was a kid I remember my grampa doing a tune up....... He would start the 70 chev c-10 longhorn up let it get warm, set the choke to fast idle and pour a glass of water slowly into the carb while working the throttle........it would smoke alot. He'd drop the idle and do wd40 for a couple minutes. Then change the oil, filters, and sometimes plugs. That engine had 240,000 miles in 97 when sold still had good comp and oil pressure. My theory knowing what i do about engines and such is the older lubes had plenty of zinc and were good but left carbon deposits and the build up of carbon is what got the bearings and rings if heat didnt kill them first.


You forgot to put the quart of diesel fuel in the crankcase before driving to town for the oil change.


----------



## tedanderson (May 19, 2010)

Red Adobe said:


> the death of many 60s and 70s engines was lack of maintenance not mileage.


I would have to agree. I read a couple of books about cars from that era and one thing that was mentioned was how the American way of thinking in regards to car maintenance was very different from that of the Japanese auto makers. The owners of Japanese cars were given instructions to come back to the dealership for a valve adjustment every so many miles along with the changing of fluids and so-forth.

American cars didn't have any more than 5 digits on the odometer because they didn't expect people to drive them more than a couple of years before they were back to trade them in for a newer model.


----------

